# this will keep us busy



## Outd00r Maint.. (Nov 17, 2009)

look at the forecast for this week...

Gotta love tymusic

its not much but will keep us occupied with our 5 cm limit


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

looks like fun, at least you aren't freezing your butts off


----------



## Outd00r Maint.. (Nov 17, 2009)

might be more then i thought


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

I had to go online to see how much a centimeter is...10 centimeters = 3.9 inches! Now I know!


----------



## Outd00r Maint.. (Nov 17, 2009)

MOWBIZZ;934154 said:


> I had to go online to see how much a centimeter is...10 centimeters = 3.9 inches! Now I know!


..yea,sorry about that


----------

